# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Heavy Metal

## dimegeni

Po e nis kete teme te re me nje kerkese.
Kush i mba mend XENTRIX dhe albumin "Shattered Existence",grup anglez  ishin nga te paktet qe benin thrash metal ketu dhe kenget "No Compromise","Balance of Power" i konfirmuan ne metal.
Une nje kasete kom pas te tyren n'Tiron dhe ketu ku jam nuk e kom gjet dot ate album po e ka ndonjoni a ka mundesi te ma boj nje kopje (kasete,cd) dhe po do te shesi origjinalin me mir akoma.

Anathema nxjerrin albumin e tyre te ri ne 20 tetor(te honen)

Ozzy Osbourne e anulloi turin per Evrope dhe do ta bej vitin tjeter(kismet po la pijen dhe mos te dridhet mo)

Rapisti 50 cent nuk dihet se ku eshte (spo e kap dot nbot)

ps.Tom dhe une i kom te gjitha albumet e Panterave dhe te gjitha videot gjithashtu,DVD ja vle sepse jan vetem videoclip e tyre po ashtu me shume e mora se ishte dhe "Revolution is my name"

----------


## tom

o plak....xentrix i kom kujtu me i shokun tim ktu para ca ditesh...i kasete te tyre e kom pas ene un ne tiron...( cover)ka qen fotografia e grupit pa ngjyra..kom pas ene i grup tjeter qe u ka pas qujt "mystic" i njejti stil me xentrix..kte grup e ka pas vetem njoni ne tiron ...Meri i Cajes..
o plako gjeje ne dvd PANTERA VULGAR VIDEOS ...
WARNING.THIS DVD CONTAINS NUDITY,VIOLENCE,OBSCENE LANGUAGE MUSIC WHITH EXPLICTIT LYRICS..SHIFE SE O TULL FARE...
un po te ndihmoj qe te gjesh 50 cent kurse ti me ndihmo te gjej kengtarin e "stein"e du shum... :ngerdheshje: 
te shunes tjeter jom me pa SLAYER...degjova se jon ene LAMP OF THE GOD...

----------


## dimegeni

Arch Enemy
Albumi i fundit i tyre "Anthems of rebellion" duhet degjuar pa tjeter.Une i pashe live po do iki ti shoh prap ne dhjetor.Kane ndruar kengetar.Tani eshte nje goc gjermone qe cdo mashkull do ja kishte zili zonin.

Syle 50 cent eshte arch enemy.Tani kishte qene ne Manchester mesa me erdhen te dhenat po sa keq une isha ne Gothenburg.Meqe ra fjala Gothenburg "wicked place".

Nje lajm

Anathema e shtyn albumin per 3 jave,japin koncert ne 6 dhjetor Londer

----------


## Sylë

Arch Enemy me te vërtet kicks ass.
Ajo vajza shkelqen mes atyre dy vëllexërve dominant.
përndryshe ështe nji grup i vjeter suedez "Merciless" që këndojnë mjaft mirë.
Gothenburg weird? 
mundet me qenë, mua me doket nji qytet i zakonshem, gati boring.
Por varet se ku ke qenë.
Tung

----------


## Neandertal

Merciless im kam degjuar kohe me pare, s'e mbaj mend cfare albumi.Me thene te drejten nuk me jane dukur ndonje gje e vecante.

Po Hypocrisy i mban mend njeri?

----------


## dimegeni

Hypocrisy para nje muaji i pashe ne koncert,ishin me Dimmu Borgir dhe Northern(mbajeni mend kete grup se premtojne shume).Mua nuk me kane pelqyer shume Hypocrisy po kengetari i tyre Peter Tangred eshte shume i talentuar si producent ka dhe Abyss Studios kushume grupe nxjerrin albumet.
Kitaristin e Hypocrisy e takuam na kujtoi per Irlandez kur i tham Shqiptare "thats so cool" ja boni.Me kujtohet dhe bassisti i grupit Grave pasi pime nje birre kur doli ne skene tha  salutoj "the crazy albanians " qe gjenden ketu .E pame me sy shtremet po ky kur na boni shok me na njoft dhe me thon "crazy albanians".Fahk him anyway.Ca gjona i bojn si kalamojt.

Ca lajme

Destruction ja fut ne studio me Peter Tangred per albumin e tyre te trete

Evanescence ngelen pa kitaristin pasi ai u merzit me grupin dhe u largua.Kengetarja Amy "sexy" Lee vendosi qe turi ne UK te vazhdonte edhe pa ate."Nuk mund tia besh shokeve te tu kete gje dhe eshte e dyta her"-tha "sexy" Amy(nuk ju duket se ajo eshte shume sexy?)

Max Cavalera eshte ftuar ne nje nga kolegjet psikologjik te Dublinit(qe une sia mbaj mend emrin) per te folur mbi imazhin e muzikes ne shoqeri.Ne kete kolegj kane folur dhe Winston Churchill dhe The Egde nga U2.

----------


## dimegeni

Cfare shoqnie mer?
Kur fillova me nigju seriozisht metal i kisha te gjitha rreth e rrotull!!

Nje lajm i shpejt sa me erdhi

Amorphis nuk do jen ne koncert ne Londer ne 18 Nentor per arsye qe nuk dihen,koncertet e tjera ne Skandinavi do behen(na prishi pune si kisha pa asnjeher)

----------


## cannibal_corpse

pershendetje
 po per Moonspell çfare thuhet ndonje gje?

kohet e fundit me ra ne dore nje mp3 i Annihilator me te gjitha albumet deri tek carnival diablos,,lart fare!!!!!!!

 albumi "viva emptiness" i Katatonia ishte thjesht i mrekullueshem,ndonjeri nga ju ka ndjekur ndonje performance live te ketij grupi?

----------


## Sylë

Amorphis i kam pa disa herë.
nuk më duket diqka e veqante për ta veqse patriotizmi i tyre që tanë kohen e theksojnë se janë finlandez.

----------


## Behemoth

Ku je o Gen plaku. Te gjeta me ne fund. Po si na e futen ata Amorphis? Nejse varja, kena Cancer te djelen. A ka ndonje metalar ketu nga Londra? Join the Inner Circle.

----------


## tom

dy nga metalaret e vjeter n'tiron..kjo osht koha e lavdishme..

----------


## dimegeni

Ec aty kush paska ardh!
Pashe profilin per te qen i sigurt.Cuna sa material ka Behemoth per te fol per metalin keni per tu cudit.30GB i ka te IPod dhe nja 400 albume i ka ne kompiuter plus CD nuk numerohen.Se ku i gju ca grupe...se nga i gjen....llatar eshte per muziken metal.
Anri,nuk e di ne vij dot te Cancer se du me ik ne nje panair ne Earl's Court ......"Erotic Show" quhet dihet nuk o metal .Bohet kete fundjave po gjeta bileta per neser ne dark do zoti nuk i humb as Cancer

Syle,mua me pelqen shume "Tales from the 1000 lakes" nga Amorphis,"Tuontela" jo dhe aq.Kosovar je ti?Une skam taku ndonje kosovar qe te degjoj me shume se Metallica.Hallall grupo.

Annilihator jane tull fare."Refresh the demon" dhe nje tjeter qe sia mbaj mend emrin jan me te bukurit.Dhe kur mendon se Jeff Beck i bie te gjitha veglave vet....talent!

Tomo hallall ajo foto e fundit.Ai cuni n'kom mos e qujn Mandi?

----------


## Behemoth

Ha ha. Shif kush na doli. Mandi "Cavalera" dhe Xim "Hetfield". Kush nga keta ty dy je ti Tom? Nga boheni ju te dy?  

O Gen, une e Beneti jena tu ik te Aeternus kete te ejnte ne Underworld. A po vjen? Doors open at 7pm. Biletat i morim te dera. 
Per Amorphis varja. Hera e dyte qe ma futin. Ne 1994 do vinin ne Poloni (kom qene dhe atje) me Sentenced dhe e anullun 2 ore para koncertit. Dhe tani prap. Na co nje mesazh.

----------


## Sylë

Dimegeni
Po kosovar jam, jam nga Gllogovci (Drenica) me pelqejnë lloje te ndryshme te muzikes veq me se shumti metalli.
Tash jam bo babë (kam nji fëmijë) e nuk po mundem me i ndjek koncertet se perpara flejsha gjithkah per nji koncert. 
Me perlqejnë shumë "My dying Bride" grupet qe i takojnë Norwegian black metal scene si Old man´s child, Dimmu Borgir, Emperor, Tristania etc. 
pastaj edhe grupe te tjera si Cradle of filth, Dismember, Entombed, Dark tranquillity, Satyricon etc. 
Normal edhe Iron Maiden i kam pelqy gjithmonë, e jashte metallit "The Doors" ............this is the end... beautiful friend ... the end...
spiders and snakes
Tung!

----------


## tom

slayer live..jager tour...ket fotografin mezi e kom bo nga qe kishte aq shum veta sa qe nuk mershe dot fryme....si vje puna..mo perpara kishe noi poster ne ishe i nerum...

----------


## tom

shadows fall..

----------


## tom

lamp of god

----------


## tom

nji nga gjonat mo persmari neper koncerte...mosh pit...ky sesht gjo..per pantera maj men ka qen lemeri..

----------


## tom

pershndetje syle..dimmu borgir ishte i nat me vone po me thon te drejten skisha takat me shku me pa...persa i perket cradle of filth do iki ti shof muajin tjeter ..jon me type o negative...
behemoth..mandi ne ximi jon dy nga shoket e mi te ngushte..un jom ky ne te djathte..shum kohe perpara..

----------


## Behemoth

O Tom, nuk e besoj te te kem njoft ty o plak. Ose mbase s'te mbaj mend (kom ik qe ne '94 une qe thu ti). Mandin dhe Ximin disi nga koha e xhiros plus qe dhe Mandi e ka pas shpine andej nga une (rruga e Elabasonit). Uni e thirja Mand Cavalera se nji surrat ka pas me Maxin. Nga bohet, di gjo?

Kom nje rekomandim per ju metalaret e forumit dhe sidomos per tifozet e metalit Skandinav (me ty e kom Dimegen). Nqs ju pelqejne:

1- mix of Heavy, Power and Thrash Metal guitar riffs
2- Black Metal style vocals
3- Super melodic from start to end
4- More solos than "Rust in Peace" of M'deth (maybe excluding Hangar 18)
5- Headbanging until you neck is snaped
6- Children Of Bodom kind of metal 
7- Recorded in the famous Tico-Tico studio

atehere ky grupi eshte per ju - KALMAH nga Finlanda. Kane nxjerr 3 albume '01, '02 and '03. Kush eshte me i hajrit mos me pyesni se as vet s'di kujt tja ve gishtin. Merri te treja. Mezi po pres ti shof live.

Neser do fus ndonje rekomandim tjeter. Po patet juve ndo nje gje te vecante, shrkujeni. Ajt shnet te gjitheve nga une dhe Glen Benton (1998).

----------

